# Who are the MODERN Free and Accepted Masons?



## Norski_406 (Sep 14, 2017)

Recently while doing some research online, I stumbled across the Modern Free and Accepted Masons of the World. Upon further investigation, I was able to find a brief history on their organization.

My question is -- are the Modern Free and Accepted Masons of the World recognized by AF & AM Lodges?


----------



## Elexir (Sep 14, 2017)

I dont think they are. If memory serves me right only state GLs or PHA lodges fit recognition in the US.


----------



## BroCaution (Sep 14, 2017)

Modern Free is a Clandestine group that I believe was started by a suspended Mason.. which resulted in other spurious offshoots like International Free and Accepted Modern Masons. So long story short, no they aren't recognized.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 14, 2017)

They are clandestine. I note that the number of letters are irrelevant


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 15, 2017)

Norski_406 said:


> My question is -- are the Modern Free and Accepted Masons of the World recognized by AF & AM Lodges?


No.


----------



## Norski_406 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses. Does anyone have any links to literature or insight explaining the situation more?


----------



## Bloke (Sep 16, 2017)

Norski_406 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. Does anyone have any links to literature or insight explaining the situation more?


https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/we-are-not-all-brothers.20377/


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 16, 2017)

Norski_406 said:


> are the Modern Free and Accepted Masons of the World recognized by AF & AM Lodges?


Not by _*legitimate*_ AF & AM Lodges. There are many irregular & unrecognized grand lodges that style themselves "AF & AM".


----------



## Bloke (Sep 18, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Not by _*legitimate*_ AF & AM Lodges. There are many irregular & unrecognized grand lodges that style themselves "AF & AM".


And regular ones which do too, as does my own which is "UNITED GRAND LODGE of Antient Free and Accepted Masons Of VICTORIA"


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 18, 2017)

Bloke said:


> And regular ones which do too, as does my own which is "UNITED GRAND LODGE of Antient Free and Accepted Masons Of VICTORIA"


Wait....ur GL recognizes the GL in question?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Wait....ur GL recognizes the GL in question?


I think that what Bloke is saying is that there are regular, recognized lodges that use the "AF & AM"


----------



## Bloke (Sep 18, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I think that what Bloke is saying is that there are regular, recognized lodges that use the "AF & AM"


Yes, what warrior said  UGLV is AF&AM and regular


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh ok.....yeah...Oregon, New Mexico, Iowa, and probably 20 or 30 more are af&am.  The rest are F&AM with a couple such as South Carolina &DC whose letters are different

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 18, 2017)

The ONLY time AF&AM or F&AM matter is when looking for a PHA lodge.....there is ONLY ONE PHA GL that is AF&AM and i belive it is Libera all the rest are F&AM and of those only two are not styled MWPHGLoXX.

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Oct 27, 2017)

https://law.justia.com/cases/federal/appellate-courts/F2/209/156/362135/

Sent from my SM-T377P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 27, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> https://law.justia.com/cases/federal/appellate-courts/F2/209/156/362135/
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using My Freemasonry mobile app


Wow! So Prince Hall Masons actually won in court against the Moderns.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes sir. And if you notice something else about Modern Free & Accepted Masons. They've incorporated a key symbol underneath the traditional Square & Compass emblem. 

My opinion is they did so to skirt around the rulings not going in their favor. 

These types of groups rather continue in their own fashion instead of dissolving and seeking to become part of Regular masonry.

Black clandestine Grand Lodges are a nasty business.

Sent from my SM-T377P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 5, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> These types of groups rather continue in their own fashion instead of dissolving and seeking to become part of Regular masonry.


Why wouldn't they want to be a part of regular Masonry? I don't understand this unless it is about being the head of the bogus organization not wanting to give up the power. But why would the regular members not want to switch and be part of a recognized organization? 


BullDozer Harrell said:


> Black clandestine Grand Lodges are a nasty business.


Why is this so prevalent? 

I am still pretty new to the Craft so there are still many things that I do not understand. Thank you for your time Brother.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Nov 5, 2017)

I have my opinions.

The black clandestine lodges i know of in Chicago operate because their leadership loves the power and money given to them by members.

These leaders are treated like Gods in their organizations. They can take the membership money and flaunt a certain lifestyle.

I know of one so called Grand Master who proudly brags that he has the best cars thanks to his Grand Lodge. Terrible.

These scoundrels in the leadership of their organizations see gullible people and aren't shy about exploiting it. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Nov 5, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> ..I know of one so called Grand Master who proudly brags that he has the best cars thanks to his Grand Lodge. Terrible...



That is terrible, but the flip side of it is making me smile in that some people get bent out of shape, when, say an electrician, does work on a lodge building and sends a bill in for that work when it was commissioned on a commercial basis and there was no discussion of it being a volunteer job and the tradesperson spends two weekdays and deploys staff on that same job. What a contrasting culture.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 6, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> These leaders are treated like Gods in their organizations. They can take the membership money and flaunt a certain lifestyle.
> 
> I know of one so called Grand Master who proudly brags that he has the best cars thanks to his Grand Lodge. Terrible.


Wow! I had no inkling of this!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 9, 2017)

scandalous, I wouldn't be part of that...


----------



## Akoma23 (Jan 17, 2018)

I refuse to let you sprew lies about the MFAM in Chicago. I have been in MFAM in Chicago for 15 years and the way our bylaws are written no one brother can use monies for personal gain. All monies are allocated thru the brothers of the GL approval. Part to where is your proof of a brother not getting reimbursed for electrical services I'm a trustee. You may not like my organization and consider us clandy, but you don't have the right to sprew lies about us.


----------



## Akoma23 (Jan 17, 2018)

No Prince Hall didn't win the case. They only won the part of the naming. You did read where he says " the pot calling the kettle black." According to his judgement, both groups came from the same lineage. Reading is fundamental. We are Incorporated because we are solvent to each state.


----------



## David612 (Jan 17, 2018)

To be fair, he didn’t lie.
He simply recounted what he was told.


----------



## aceumus (Jan 17, 2018)

Akoma23 said:


> No Prince Hall didn't win the case. They only won the part of the naming. You did read where he says " the pot calling the kettle black." According to his judgement, both groups came from the same lineage. Reading is fundamental. We are Incorporated because we are solvent to each state.



There are several cases that Modern Free lost. I implore you to read the holding and not try to use dicta as a defense. IJS


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## aceumus (Jan 17, 2018)

Akoma23 said:


> I refuse to let you sprew lies about the MFAM in Chicago. I have been in MFAM in Chicago for 15 years and the way our bylaws are written no one brother can use monies for personal gain. All monies are allocated thru the brothers of the GL approval. Part to where is your proof of a brother not getting reimbursed for electrical services I'm a trustee. You may not like my organization and consider us clandy, but you don't have the right to sprew lies about us.



It's no lie that Modern Free is a spurious Masonic organization that steals money from its unsuspecting victims who believe they are joining a legitimate organization. It's fraud, deception, and theft. The only reason they operate is because in the past Freemasonry was segregated and mainstream jurisdictions did not entertain the affairs of African-American affiliations. That still doesn't negate the fact it's illegal in many states for them to operate which is why they are confined to a few states and haven't spread to others. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

